# classical and orchestral music arrangements of Christmas music



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm interested in finding out more about this as I heard some on the radio last Christmas. I'm a casual listener so not well-versed.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

What do you need to know?

There are plenty of orchestral arrangements, but that doesn't make it Classical, which is about more than just the instruments.

Classical Christmas music exists, but it wouldn't include, say, Jingle Bells for strings.


----------



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

Like i said I'm a casual listen to classical music stations. I don't really know the ins and outs. I'm sorry.


----------

